# My First Float Tube? Fish Cat 4?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I am seriously considering buying my first float tube. I walked into Fish Tech today and I looked at the Fish Cat 4 float tube. I was wondering what any of you thought about this product? Also what type of fins are best/cheap? Whats a good air pump that is hand operated and cheap? Can I get away with a wet suit or dry suit since it sits higher? If you truly do need waders what stops you from instantly drowning? I watched my twin almost drown in Yellowstone at the Madison River and he even had the water belt on his waders! Is this product just for lakes or can it be used on large slow rivers as well? I even heard of one guy using a paddle along with his fins. Is this a good idea?

I weigh 225 lbs and I have recently had my knee operated on (ACL and menicus) so that is a consideration I want to hear about as well. So far the Physical Therapists preffer me swiming backwards while kicking in a sitting position so it should not be an issue. Thanks for any info you can give.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

there is nothing wrong at all with a FC4d, i have a few of them for hiking, but, i say it every where, i can not say enough good things about the NFO line of tubes/toons. the boats are the most versatile things on the water! i cant find my picture of orvis1 in his escape but i can show you our renegade (might be right up your alley, has i believe an 800 lb capacity and a cool motor mount) or avenger. as far as safety i recommended a life jacket, in one of the pics attached you can see my wifes life jacket directly behind her. they are made right here in ogden and have the best warranty i have ever seen and their customer service is freaking outstanding, of course they are priced a little higher then an FC4d, but you defenitly get what you pay for with these. you can take a look at their website below:

http://www.northforkoutdoors.com/

hope this is some what helpful info. it kinda depends on what your really doing also. if you plan on like hikes in the mountains i would advise against anything but the NFO Escape, or the FC4d (deluxe) simply based on weight. if you dont plan on doing nay hiking and parking relatively close to shore, i would suggest save up the cash and go for either the renegdae or the rampoage, worth every freaking penny in the world!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have used a Fish Cat 4 for years. Great tube and highly recommended. It's main purpose is for lakes. I do not think I would float a river in it.

I would get the waders, fins, hand pump and YES- a life vest. A life vest is required and that is what will keep you from "instantly drowning..." You can see some accessories here:

http://www.outcastboats.com/outcast/pro ... aspx?id=22

I would say that a paddle in addition to the fins is not necessary. It would take up too much room and would be of little use IMHO.

Dont forget a net.

If you're willing to spend extra, get the one that kochanut suggests.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The FC4 is an excellent product that is reasonably priced. A few considerations.

1.


tye dye twins said:


> I weigh 225 lbs


I weigh 210 and have been in both the FC4 and the larger Fat Cat. (which is what I use) You may find the fc4 a bit cramped. I have read several times that those over 200 lbs may want a more "roomy" ride.

2


tye dye twins said:


> Whats a good air pump that is hand operated and cheap?


You get what you pay for, and you can get a $12 two way pump that works quickly, will last 2-3 seasons and not be too disappointing when it clunks out.

3.


tye dye twins said:


> If you truly do need waders what stops you from instantly drowning?


I almost always wear breathable waders when tubing. (and I tube a lot) This subject has been hashed around on tubing forums a thousand times. You are NOT going to sink like a rock in the water with leaky waders. It is neutral buoyancy. You only feel the added weight when you are coming out of the water. Since I am bit of a wader spazz (especially when I used to waterfowl hunt "back in the day") I have proven this to myself more times than I would like. -)O(- I also wear a PFD and a wading belt. You will need to have one available, so IMO you might as well wear it and avoid the evening news.

4.


tye dye twins said:


> the Physical Therapists preffer me swiming backwards while kicking in a sitting position so it should not be an issue.


It is excellent exercise and I'm looking forward to getting back at it soon.

5. Other makes to consider. For about $100 more, you can get the "Fat Cat". More room, and a more durable urethane bladder. I have fished mine hard for 7 years and love it. You can spend a little more yet and get the "Super Fat Cat" with the air filled seats. A softer ride, although some people have reported getting annoyed with seat leaks and the seat going flat. Kochanut introduced you to the NFO line and they are great, but the cost also matches that. That probably will be my next ride, unless I get another Fat Cat. You may also want to look at the ODC420 and the ODC line of tubes.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Kochanut you ever use those on the Green river? Great recomendations on life jackets. No one should go out on a boat of anykind no matter how small the water is without one at least with you.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i will use them on the green this year, A and C section. just flip the frame the other way and its ready to go


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a shot of the escape:










I have had the creek company ODC 420 was a good starter tube but I hated the valve design on it but a good backpacking tube. I now thanks to Kochanut have a FC4 deluxe for packing in and use the scadden escape for lakes I can drive to or a short hike. My advice would be to go with someone that has a spare tube and see if you like it first or buy a cheap used on off KSL first. Then if you like it buy the best gear you can afford and go have fun!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright guys this was exactly the info I was looking for. Turns out after a long discussion with my surgeon I was advised to not float tube due to the flippers. Just like backcountry skiing I have to wait the full year, which in my case is December 5th. 

Crushed I decided to get a pontoon at Sportsman's. It is the Creek Company Sport Lt. model. It was only $15 more than the Fish Cat 4. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> I decided to get a pontoon at Sportsman's. It is the Creek Company Sport Lt. model. It was only $15 more than the Fish Cat 4.


Nothing wrong with that unit !! Hopefully we'll see some clear water soon and you'll be able to enjoy the_ finer_ side of life... -|\O-


----------

